# 3g mobile broadband



## munsterman25 (1 Jun 2010)

Hi there

Up until recently I couldnt get 3g mobile BB in my area.....im in west cork close to clonakilty but rural area. Other options are satellite but kinda expensive. Ive tried 02 mobile BB and its rubbish at our place.

As part of the national broadband rollout scheme 3g is now available where I live. Anyone used this in a rural area, what were your experiences? Anyone use it near clon/Rosscarbary??

D


----------



## Sandals (1 Jun 2010)

have 3g, constant poor service in galway county although tech service very helpful "as there is always upgrading of the system in your area and so madam you can expect full service soon" in broken indian accent. I find after the 1 hour mark the signal goes completely and diconnects itself. also pay by dd and for three months they never took any money, next thing letters/calls/postcard/guy "mr. brown" going to call to door for money. hello, dd.......

saying that, no other option for net at home, so delighted to have what little i have.


----------



## Yeager (1 Jun 2010)

Use in Dublin/Kildare and its perfect. Use it also down West in Mayo and its hit and miss but normally ok. Its a case of closer you are to rural area the better. 

What you need to do is avail of a free test trial (which they were running in the pat) and see how it goes without committing to a contract. Also the 10 Gb is plenty for general use and as its pretty slow the best of times so its unsuitable for large downloads so you will never go above that. I use mine everyday for long periods and don't think I ever came close to the 10 Gb, I reckon 5 would even do me.


----------



## munsterman25 (2 Jun 2010)

I'll get it on a trial and see what its like otherwise i'll have to go for the satellitte option


----------



## Locke (2 Jun 2010)

I had it. They should be done under the trade descriptions act because broadband it ain't. At best I was getting speeds no greater than dial up in Wicklow.


----------



## pudds (4 Jun 2010)

I'm going to try the O2 free 7 days trial next week and hoping for pretty good results (equivelant to what I was getting with my 1mb Ripwave service) as the mast is only up the road from me. 

These dongles are only 'midband' but if.....their  reliable that suits moi fine.


----------

